# What is your Best Holiday Ever?



## River (14 May 2007)

I know its very general but I think it would be an interesting topic. Actually have a slightly ulterior motive, looking for ideas for a holiday in September but without spending an absolute fortune. 

So whats your best holiday ever?


----------



## shesells (14 May 2007)

Best holiday, without a doubt was Vietnam. Doesn't come cheap though, flights about €1k each for starters.


----------



## jammacjam (14 May 2007)

North India, up in the mountains. That's a quite dear to get to but very cheap when you get there and probubly not for everyone but it was my favourite.


----------



## Macer (15 May 2007)

Vietnam for me also, Peru a close second.


----------



## Lauren (15 May 2007)

Goa in 1994. Basic but clean accommodation on the beach....Dinner every night on the beach...local markets, hardly any tourists......beautiful!


----------



## josie80 (15 May 2007)

Phi phi in thailand just amazing,  best cheap holiday Ibiza (just avoid san antonio and playa den bossa) it's a stunning island and ibiza town is full of hidden jazz/blues bars


----------



## foxylady (15 May 2007)

New York New York, definitely best place I've been to. So good I've been four times in last 4 years, and would go again tomorrow if I could.


----------



## gramlab (15 May 2007)

Last year, barbados, ice cool drinks, siting on my boat, cameron diaz putting sun cream on my back, grainne seoige whispering sweet nothings in my ear ........oh, hang on, that may have been a dream.

Thailand is class!!!!


----------



## therave (15 May 2007)

australia for a month in the winter or Lahinch in Co Clare all year round


----------



## TDON (15 May 2007)

Hawaii - without a doubt. Been twice & would go back in a flash, especially as I might see Jack, Sawyer & Kate  

It is everything you've ever seen on TV. Stunningly beautiful, fabulous scenery, beaches & wildlife and with an attitude to life that is so laid back. Polynesian people fantastic.

Aer Lingus fly to LAX and you get your connecting flight from there.

Stay on Waikiki beach. Fly a helicopter over Diamond Head and waterfalls. Visit Pearl Harbour. Go snorkeling with amazing coloured fish & ensure you go to a Luau on the beach. Incredible!!!!


----------



## pingpong (15 May 2007)

Camping at Wine Strand on the Dingle Peninsula every weekend in the hot summer of 1995 - BBQs & beer never tasted better. The casual camping area is fenced off now ... so sad!


----------



## Lihlac (15 May 2007)

The algarve! My boyfriend brought me about two years ago and we stayed in an amazing hotel on a cliff with its own private beach. I will definately never forget it.


----------



## Perplexed (15 May 2007)

New Zealand, south island. Stunning !

Closer to home, anywhere in Italy. Rome, Florence, Assisi, Amalfi...... do a tour of all these.


----------



## Yoltan (15 May 2007)

Villefranche-Sur-Mer for the mussels and white wine, Whitehaven beach for heaven on earth, New York for the buzz, Paris for the Eiffel Tower, Barbados for relaxing, Thailand for value for money, Venice for the architecture....... I could never just pick one. Loved them all for different reasons.


----------



## BillK (15 May 2007)

Australia via Singapore on the way down and Bangkok on the way back. Six weeks in all with my wife, my Kildare cousin and his wife. Brilliant.

South Africa with same crew.

Hard to split them for quality.


----------



## brian.mobile (15 May 2007)

Australia Australia Australia!!!

Everytime.

BM


----------



## KalEl (15 May 2007)

Whitsunday Islands in Australia...heaven


----------



## finbar (15 May 2007)

Fraser island Australia - paradise


----------



## setemupjoe (15 May 2007)

pigeon point - Tobago  at sunset !


----------



## almo (16 May 2007)

Jordan in 2002 - sea, sights and excellent people.  London in 2004 - museums, food, shopping, events.  

But best of all was Germany last year - great weather, visited wineries, had a day in a spa, saw lots of sights and there was a great nightlife, plus it didn't cost a fortune.  Stayed mainly in Marburg, visited Frankfurt, Bad Nauheim and Wiesbaden, Trier and Cologne.


----------



## Firefly (16 May 2007)

Sailing on the Whitsundays. New York @ Xmas, Paris in Spring. Cork on the 3rd weekend in Sept


----------



## doberden (16 May 2007)

Can't make up my mind ...

Namibia - Arrived in windhoek got a camper van and travelled inland, stayed with tribes people along the way and then travelled across to the falls.

Egypt - Cruised down the nile and spent the last week in Sharm...

Venezuela - Canoed down to Angel falls and trekked up the Andes, spent the last 2 weeks in Isla Margarita in a 5 star resort.


----------



## whistler (16 May 2007)

Went to Pisa last year. The town is small and beautiful. The leaning tower just amazes. Easy to travel by train to other parts of Italy also.


----------



## gillianb (16 May 2007)

Oz is great, as is Vietnam, Peru and esp Bolivia etc.

If you're looking for closer to home, I couldn't recommend Slovenia enough. The most fabulous scenery and people. Food is ok. But it has everything, quiet, peacefullness if thats what you like, or, the best in action sports - canyoning, whitewater rafting, trekking etc. Check out some websites on Lake Bled and around and you will see what I mean.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tarquin (17 May 2007)

New York, New York, so good they named it twice.


----------



## z105 (17 May 2007)

Canada - British Columbia and Alberta - Who Needs New Zealand ?


----------



## ACA (18 May 2007)

Egypt without a doubt - culture, sun and (if you go to Sharm el Sheik) sea and sand. Something for everyone in the family regardless of age.


----------



## Thirsty (18 May 2007)

Family holidays as a child in a caravan in Ardmore, Co Waterford, beautiful beach, fishing, rockpools, boat trips, fresh mackeral, carrots, rhubarb & custard, fresh currant bread every morning, long walks, football & rounders on the beach, chips from the chipper in the evening - nothing's ever beaten it since!


----------



## lil'm (18 May 2007)

ar


----------



## angrylad (18 May 2007)

1st         Cuba - quickly before Castro dies and the Americans destroy it!! 

Avoid Varadero though!!

2nd        Veitnam - should really be 1st but Castro will not live that long

3rd         South Africa - The Garden Route super


----------



## leafs (18 May 2007)

Amalfi Coast in Italy


----------



## HAPPYGIRL (18 May 2007)

Loved Egypt, but also loved Italy! WOuld go back to either in a heartbeat!


----------



## extopia (18 May 2007)

Italy, villa on the sea on Sorrentine Pensinsula, lovely views of Capri across the bay of Naples. Lots of lazy days on the terrace eating pasta and salads, the most amazing tomatoes, walks into Massa Lubrense to have a beer or a wine or a pizza... Renting a motorboat and taking it out for a few hours, dolphins swimming past. 

But if you go, rent the smallest car you can possibly get away with! In fact, take a taxi and don't rent a car at all if you don't absolutely need it. The roads are narrow and scary.

Everything else is just magnificent, and we've been back twice.


----------



## Marion (18 May 2007)

Irish College in Inis Thiar for a month when I was 13. It was my first time away from home. And my first boyfriend.

[in case anybody is wondering, I have travelled a bit since ]

Marion


----------



## Bazoo (19 May 2007)

Guaranteed fun in New York.

Best budget holiday was Turkey in 2002. Cheap beer, lovely people, fab food, amazing weather. Culture and sun rolled into one. Great shopping for leather goods also. Not sure how safe it's considered at the moment though.


----------



## monkeyboy (19 May 2007)

Charter your own yacht with 4 friends and explore the Croatian Islands. BBQ fresh fish direct from local fisherman and go literally wherever the wind takes you!


----------



## PM1234 (20 May 2007)

Playing tennis on a beach that seemed endless, cliff walks, caves, kites, long hot sunny days, a nearby shop that sold everything imaginable but most importantly ice cream - Where? Family hols in a mobile home in Co Kerry. 

Sydney comes a close second.....!


----------



## redchariot (20 May 2007)

Peru and then California

If you go to Peru, do the Inca Trail, well worth it


----------



## States (22 May 2007)

Turkey either :
1. Istanbul for a long weekend. It's a fascinating city steeped in history.
2. Fly into Antalyla on one of the coastal resorts. hire a car and drive around the coast.
Have been there twice and rally enjoyed it. Prices were reasonable back then (1993 & 95) but food good and people friendly.


----------



## Vanilla (22 May 2007)

extopia said:


> Italy, villa on the sea on Sorrentine Pensinsula, lovely views of Capri across the bay of Naples. Lots of lazy days on the terrace eating pasta and salads, the most amazing tomatoes, walks into Massa Lubrense to have a beer or a wine or a pizza... Renting a motorboat and taking it out for a few hours, dolphins swimming past.
> 
> But if you go, rent the smallest car you can possibly get away with! In fact, take a taxi and don't rent a car at all if you don't absolutely need it. The roads are narrow and scary.
> 
> Everything else is just magnificent, and we've been back twice.


 
Sold! ANy chance of a link for a villa?


----------



## River (22 May 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Sold! ANy chance of a link for a villa?



I was thinking the same thing! 

Just to say thanks a mil for the input, some great holiday ideas there..... still unsure though


----------



## PMU (23 May 2007)

In terms of ‘bang for buck’ I think Peru stands out; but for sheer out-of-this-world experience Antarctica takes the biscuit – you haven’t lived until you’ve scudded around the ‘bergs in Queen Wilhelmina Bay. Antarctica is great for wildlife, and you can get up real close to the seals and penguins, almost as good as getting up real close to the mountain gorillas in Rwanda. Crossing the Sahara was a real adventure but perhaps not as special as unexpectedly ending up travelling on a barge down the Rio Negro to Manaus.  In terms of friendliness of the people and the local culture Burma was amazing (as was Rwanda, Burundi and Zaire (at least the bit I was in)).  As for cities, you can’t beat Buenos Aires, Tokyo and Paris. I’m not really a hotel person but I have warm memories of the Hotel Fundador in Santiago and the l’Auberge de la Quatr’Heurie in Bèze.


----------



## 892896 (23 May 2007)

I'll recomend two:

South Africa -Brilliant

China -Beijing and Shanghai


----------

